# Sausage Party!



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Finally got out to enjoy this warm winter weather and do some cooking. Also finally got our hands on good pork fat.

I have never made sausage of any kind before. Today a friend and I made 4lb of Mtn.Goat Italian Sausage, 2lbs of Deer Summer Sausage and 4 lbs of Elk Summer Sausage.

I used the recipe from the meateater website for the italian sausage.

https://www.themeateater.com/cook/recipes/fresh-sausage-recipe

SOOO GOOD! We smoked the bit was not stuffed into links and ate it. I also threw some chunks of the goat meat on the smoker straight and ate those. A very mild, almost bland wild game meat. I like it.

For the summer sausages we tried a couple different recipes found online. Those are all still smoking so I do not yet know how those will turn out. I am optimistic though.





































Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lookin good!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

These summer sausages turned out pretty good! So worth the effort.

It was my first time ever making sausage. The deer summer sausage came out a bit too salty and the elk summer sausage had perfect flavor but is too crumbly.

I will adjust the recipes accordingly and do it again soon.

The mountain goat italian sausage is fantastic! I don't know that I've ever had red meat italian sausage but it's here to stay.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------

